# Another HSS option



## pwp (Dec 16, 2013)

On Friday I received a promotion from a local reseller for the Jinbie Discovery 600 flash, reviewed here at Lighting Rumors.
http://www.lightingrumours.com/jinbei-discovery-dc-600-review-1412
Out of curiosity I emailed them and asked if they had tested any of the Jinbei flash units for HSS capability.
To my amazement I actually got a reply, and he had done actual tests himself in response to my query. 
Here's his reply:
_
I have taken four shots with a Jinbie Discovery 600 with a Yongnuo YN-622C HSS type wireless trigger that we stock and here are the results below straight out of Lightroom with the Meta data shown.

Shot with a 5D Mkiii quick and crusty (sorry) anyway, the first shot is 1/4 second no flash, 2nd shot 1/200 of a second (technically the actual flash sync of the camera), 3rd shot is 1/500 and the last is 1/8000. All synced fine as you can see 

I did these four shots on 600 ws, and 400 ws settings and turned the 400 ws setting down 5 stops which is technically 12.5 watt seconds and it still synced at 1/8000. If i put the flash in the second socket which is 200ws it did not work as the flash duration is obviously becoming too slow, I think it would only handle 1/500 before sync issues.
_
So it's clear that we can add the Jinbeis to the HSS-capable studio-flash list, along with the Elinchrom D-Lite RX4. Good! Personally I'll probably pick up the Elinchroms for the HSS function. I know that they'll deliver HSS with Photix Odins, but has anyone successfully achieved HSS with the D-Lites with the Yongnuo YN-622C which I already have.

FWIW I have had a previously excellent experience with Jinbie flash gear. About ten years ago I bought a couple of high output Jinbie porty monos that ran off heavy lead-acid batteries (which were cheaply user-replaceable) They came with a 3 year warranty and were cheap. Zero street-cred, but they performed perfectly for years until I replaced them with Einsteins and PCB Mini-Lithium batteries. I gave them away and to my knowledge they are still going strong.

-pw


----------

